# Seresto collars?



## 68chevy (Oct 12, 2019)

How many people are still using seresto collars? Any good or bad experiences with them?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just bought a new one for Scarlet a month ago. I think it’s the 3rd one now. I really like it, and it works great, at least where I live.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

We've used for several years. No issues and haven't found any ticks or fleas and we live in a heavily wooden area with deer. The only negative is when I board them or they go to doggie daycare they can't have any collars for safety and they take them off while there.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

they're not working well for me anymore here in Central Florida. After many years of using them the 2 I bought last year
and the one this year just don't work on fleas.
I think they changed the chemicals on the collars cause they did work for many years.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use them every year with no issues. If people are having issues, I wonder if the parasites aren't becoming immune to them. That seems to happen.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've used them for several years also with no issues.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Just got his first and he hasn't had a tick on him. They do their job. 
Although the first one we bought was sold on Ebay, and it turned out to be a fake. So if you get one, buy it at Petco or Chewy or a more reputable place like that. Don't fall for the ones that cost $30.


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks going to order one👍


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I just bought a new one for Scarlet a month ago. I think it’s the 3rd one now. I really like it, and it works great, at least where I live.


Sorry totally off topic, who is that puppy in your avatar?? Did you get a puppy?!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Sorry totally off topic, who is that puppy in your avatar?? Did you get a puppy?!


I wish! Sorta. No, that’s Scarlet. I took down the avatar of Carly & Sage.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I wish! Sorta. No, that’s Scarlet. I took down the avatar of Carly & Sage.


I understand. She. Was. Adorable!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One tip about using them is that they need to be fitted correctly (two fingers should fit under it, but it shouldn't hang loosely). When they're loose and floppy, they're not making skin contact to dispense the active ingredient--so they won't work. One of my vet friends stopped selling them at her clinic due to too much "user error" (even though she believes they're very effective, too many clients were not getting good results because they wouldn't follow directions).

You can usually find good coupon codes by shopping around legitimate, authorized U.S.-based retailers (Vet-VIPPS pharmacies will only sell legitimate goods, made for the U.S. market.) The minimum advertised price right now per the mfr appears to be 57.98. Sitewide coupon codes can help bring that down though. For example 1800petmeds.com has a 20% coupon code on a banner at the top of their site now. Entirelypets.com has a 15% sitewide code that is similar. Allivet.com has an unadvertised price of $49.00 that gets revealed only when you put it into your cart, but if you sign up for their emails, they send out frequent $5 off coupons.

Bayer also often offers $5 coupons that can be used at retail stores (Petco, Tractor Supply, etc.): Flea & Tick Coupons & Offers – Bayer PetBasics


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the ticks here are immune- I used the Seresto collars the right way, tight, and was finding ticks embedded right next to the collar. I ended up returning the collars but Chewy was great about it with full refund. We do have extra nasty ticks around here, though, they are immune to topicals like Advantix. My dogs were on Advantix II and came home literally crawling with ticks, lots embedded, which is when I switched meds. 

I use the oral meds now - Bravecto, Simparica, and Nexguard are all good. I like Simparica right now because it covers more tick species, works a bit faster to kill the ticks, and lasts slightly longer than a month. For the same price. I do hate to feed my dogs chemicals, but it is the only thing that works.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If they wear the collar is it OK to pet them? I touch my dogs frequently like many of us.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

68chevy said:


> How many people are still using seresto collars? Any good or bad experiences with them?


 I gave up on them. Still finding engorged ticks. I was swapping them out every 4 months and still no luck so I switched no Nexgard. Not a tick since.

Also the collars are supposed to repel them at least a little. In my experience they don't at all. I've gotten 10 or more ticks off one dog after a walk, seresto or not, with no difference at all.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Muskeg said:


> I think the ticks here are immune- I used the Seresto collars the right way, tight, and was finding ticks embedded right next to the collar. I ended up returning the collars but Chewy was great about it with full refund. We do have extra nasty ticks around here, though, they are immune to topicals like Advantix. My dogs were on Advantix II and came home literally crawling with ticks, lots embedded, which is when I switched meds.
> 
> I use the oral meds now - Bravecto, Simparica, and Nexguard are all good. I like Simparica right now because it covers more tick species, works a bit faster to kill the ticks, and lasts slightly longer than a month. For the same price. I do hate to feed my dogs chemicals, but it is the only thing that works.



Same, 100%. And I think we are in a similar geographic area. I haven't tried anything but Nexgard but I have not found single live, fed tick on my dogs since. Of course I still pick the crawlers off when we've been in the woods. But the only tick I've found was a shriveled tiny dead one which presumably bit and died before feeding much. I've found those same shriveled dead ones on a boarder of mine that uses Bravecto.


----------

